# Replacing Juwel Rio125 Brace with Glass/Plastic



## aaron.c (4 Feb 2015)

Hey Guys

My Juwel Rio 125 plastic brace is well in the way of my LED lights, it completely blocks one LED on each unit.

I have seen lots of posts about removing the brace.  London Dragon has a post on these very forums, but all of the pictures have long since gone - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/replaced-the-juwel-plastic-brace.1484/page-2.

How easy is this job to do, and does anyone have any pictures of it being done with the curved plastic brace, not the removable flat one that I have seen around.

I have seen that the brace is not technically required, but is there stop bowing in the tank. I would prefer not to remove bracing completely

Thanks in advanced
Aaron


----------



## ian_m (4 Feb 2015)

Use this thing call Google....
http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/...Juwel-Brace-bar-removal&p=2601148#post2601148

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/showthread.php?215044-More-cool-Juwel-mods

Some people state that they have the Vision tanks (bowed front) with no brace bar.


----------



## aaron.c (4 Feb 2015)

I did read those, spent most of yesterday evening looking at the various versions of this mod.

My problem is partially light being blocked, and partially the brace getting in the way of the lights and stopping them sitting flat.  

The mods I have seen, solve the light penetration issue, but not the placement issue.

I wanted to see if anyone else on this forum had handled the problem differently, ie a flat piece of perspex or glass, and if so, how these were mounted to the old brace parts.

Sorry, should have made that clearer in original post


----------



## kirk (4 Feb 2015)

Can't you just hang them over the tank with the lid removed. Just some tubing either make a rail or hang them trait from the ceiling?  Keep the lid and lights, you can return the tank to standard should you upgrade later to one that doesn't have bracing.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Feb 2015)

I still had the photos from my project few years back! So I have uploaded what I had again! hope that helps


----------

